# Anybody else catch this NOW....



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.highprairieoutfitters.com/Ducks.wmv


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The yahoo homepage :-?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nothing comes up.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Some good looking gals on the front page... Hope 4Curl isn't blind by the time he reads this post.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Sorry boys it is a shizzy link. I'll try and get it later.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

It came up in Windows Media Player for me. Sweet footage, but from about halfway through all the way to the end they're hunting in a harvested wheat field, but are laying in stuff that hasn't been cut yet. Is that baiting? Or am I seeing things wrong, and they're just laying in the field edge?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wish I could get ducks to come in like that! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The shot with the yellow lab just sitting there while the ducks were pouring in was cool...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hmmm..Interesting!! 
As far as the baiting thing. You can hunt in standing crops. Now...swathed fields that have not been harvested??? Not so sure on that one.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's sweet when the dog catches the bird.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

That'll get your blood flowing! I can't believe we gotta wait 8 months....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am gonna film some hunts this year. I need to relive the memories like they do here!!!!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey thanks for clearing that up dblkluk. I got it now. :wink:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. I wish I had that kind of hunting around where I live  :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> I am gonna film some hunts this year. I need to relive the memories like they do here!!!!


Dan,are you going to try hunting snows this spring?You can market the video as a how to call geese when we get on em with the calls(jk).


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice footage, those are some good dogs


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

you can hunt swathed grains in ND, but you need the farmers permission, even if it is NOT posted.


----------

